# Unusual - rest of body warm, feet very cold



## Denisespoon

Has anyone experienced this and know what may cause it. I am in a warm house, and the rest of my body is warm, but my feet are very cold and feel that way too.


----------



## Guest

yes i do..i thought it was just old age starting, or bad curculation...maybe there is a link? i will be covered with a blanket and my feet are still cold!


----------



## Guest

yes i do..i thought it was just old age starting, or bad curculation...maybe there is a link? i will be covered with a blanket and my feet are still cold!


----------



## Kathleen M.

1) Assuming your circulation is normal.Several things effect the flow of blood to the extremeties.Even when you are reasonably warm your body regulates it's core temperature by how much blood it sends into your feet and hands. To conserve heat, it sends less nice warm blood into the hands and feet, making them feel cold both inside and out. When you are overheated you will send more blood to the hands and feet in order to try to cool off.AND if you are stressed out you will also tend to send less blood to the hands and feet. The stress reaction tends to keep the blood going just to the most important things like your brain and torso.Some people almost always have cold hands and/or feet unless it is broiling hot outside.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M.

1) Assuming your circulation is normal.Several things effect the flow of blood to the extremeties.Even when you are reasonably warm your body regulates it's core temperature by how much blood it sends into your feet and hands. To conserve heat, it sends less nice warm blood into the hands and feet, making them feel cold both inside and out. When you are overheated you will send more blood to the hands and feet in order to try to cool off.AND if you are stressed out you will also tend to send less blood to the hands and feet. The stress reaction tends to keep the blood going just to the most important things like your brain and torso.Some people almost always have cold hands and/or feet unless it is broiling hot outside.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Clair

Denisespoon,My boyfriend swears I'm a lizard because it doesn't matter how hot the temperature outside is I'm always cold.I can quite happily walk around in a jumper and trousers when everyone else is in shorts...what d'ya mean am I dead? LOL.It does come in useful in hot climates - where I'm as cool as a cucumber!It could just be your circulation....if your concerned mention it to your doctor next time you visit.Clair


----------



## Clair

Denisespoon,My boyfriend swears I'm a lizard because it doesn't matter how hot the temperature outside is I'm always cold.I can quite happily walk around in a jumper and trousers when everyone else is in shorts...what d'ya mean am I dead? LOL.It does come in useful in hot climates - where I'm as cool as a cucumber!It could just be your circulation....if your concerned mention it to your doctor next time you visit.Clair


----------



## GailSusan

I have Raynaud's Syndrome which means the circulation to my hands and feet is rather poor. This is actually pretty common. No big deal, just have to keep from getting my extremities really cold in winter as they become very painful.


----------



## GailSusan

I have Raynaud's Syndrome which means the circulation to my hands and feet is rather poor. This is actually pretty common. No big deal, just have to keep from getting my extremities really cold in winter as they become very painful.


----------



## srhackett

It could be hypothyroidism - I would get your thyroid checked.


----------



## srhackett

It could be hypothyroidism - I would get your thyroid checked.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

On the upside Grandma always said "Cold feet, warm heart"....MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil

On the upside Grandma always said "Cold feet, warm heart"....MNL


----------



## Guest

GailSusan: Raynauds IS A BIG DEAL. If not looked after properly your arteries in your extremities can become so damaged that the tissue necroses (dies). Of course Raynauds come in various degrees of severeity, but you have to ALLWAYS make sure your extremeites are kept warm. Even in Florida my doctor tells me to wear socks. When I was an R.N. in the county jail, I actually had to wear gloves as it was so cold in there. If anyone on the BB thinks they might have Raynauds, please do some reserach on it and be sure to ask the doctor about it.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Guest

GailSusan: Raynauds IS A BIG DEAL. If not looked after properly your arteries in your extremities can become so damaged that the tissue necroses (dies). Of course Raynauds come in various degrees of severeity, but you have to ALLWAYS make sure your extremeites are kept warm. Even in Florida my doctor tells me to wear socks. When I was an R.N. in the county jail, I actually had to wear gloves as it was so cold in there. If anyone on the BB thinks they might have Raynauds, please do some reserach on it and be sure to ask the doctor about it.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Guest

Another thing that will cause your feet to feel so cold they hurt is the blood pressure med Atenolol. I know because I have to wear socks 24 hours a day all year round!


----------



## Guest

Another thing that will cause your feet to feel so cold they hurt is the blood pressure med Atenolol. I know because I have to wear socks 24 hours a day all year round!


----------



## GailSusan

Brenda, Wow, none of my doctors ever told me it was a big deal. I must have a mild case of it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GailSusan

Brenda, Wow, none of my doctors ever told me it was a big deal. I must have a mild case of it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest

My feet and hands always seem to work together; it's so weird and annoying. They get cold similar to what you have said above. But my feet and hands also get really hot. And other times my feet and hands can't stop sweating and they always go together. I just don't get it. I want to chop them off and get robotic ones.


----------



## Guest

My feet and hands always seem to work together; it's so weird and annoying. They get cold similar to what you have said above. But my feet and hands also get really hot. And other times my feet and hands can't stop sweating and they always go together. I just don't get it. I want to chop them off and get robotic ones.


----------

